# "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."



## ThatDude30

What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


----------



## Marion Morrison

That truly wise men aren't smug in their knowledge, and realize how little they know in comparison to what there is to be known.


----------



## emilynghiem

When you know your perception is faith based and relative,
you know it can be biased and change depending on circumstances.

However, as Tim Minchin quipped in his poetic discourse,
if none of us know anything for sure, then how would we know to
exit an apt through the door instead of the window on the top floor?


P.S. another memorable quotation I cite more often:
Better Socrates dissatisfied than a pig satisfied.
Better to have awareness although disturbing
than to be content wallowing in ignorance like a pig in mud!


----------



## BULLDOG

Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.


----------



## Penelope

The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.


----------



## Penelope

Way too funny. Mr know it all, with the best memory, highest IQ, and best mind , admits he doesn't know it all.


----------



## Unkotare

BULLDOG said:


> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.




Why do you think he got a hemlock milkshake?


----------



## OldLady

BULLDOG said:


> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.


I think he'd probably just had a hard day with sophomoric know it all's.  Of course he was just making a point, but I don't think he was "engaging in false modesty."   Of all the deep,  unanswerable questions he pondered, anyone with a brain would realize that in the end we _don't _know.


----------



## Unkotare

There is a lot more to it than anything that has been posted thus far.


----------



## Moonglow

ThatDude30 said:


> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


Your quote is wrong...


----------



## BULLDOG

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'd probably just had a hard day with sophomoric know it all's.  Of course he was just making a point, but I don't think he was "engaging in false modesty."   Of all the deep,  unanswerable questions he pondered, anyone with a brain would realize that in the end we _don't _know.
Click to expand...


I don't know everything and I don't know anything are not the same thing.


----------



## Moonglow

I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing.
Read more at: Socrates Quotes


----------



## PK1

ThatDude30 said:


> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


You ASSume a guy called “Socrates” made that quote, but you don’t know what transpired thousands (?) of years ago!

Regardless of that quote’s attribution, the quote itself makes little common sense.
We all know a lot, e.g, we know what gives us basic pleasure experiences, and we know about pain, when we experience it. 

Bottom line is *we learn from our experiences* (much of the time), and THAT is knowledge ... from an individual's perspective.
And then there are different kinds of “knowledge” ...


----------



## jwoodie

Knowing nothing is the proper way to start an investigation.  "Facts" are a theoretical concept upon which logical deductions can be made, but they rarely represent metaphysical certainty.


----------



## BULLDOG

jwoodie said:


> Knowing nothing is the proper way to start an investigation.  "Facts" are a theoretical concept upon which logical deductions can be made, but they rarely represent metaphysical certainty.



Are you serious? Facts aren't theoretical.


----------



## Unkotare

jwoodie said:


> Knowing nothing is the proper way to start an investigation.  "Facts" are a theoretical concept upon which logical deductions can be made, but they rarely represent metaphysical certainty.




You’re trying too hard.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

jwoodie said:


> Knowing nothing is the proper way to start an investigation.  "Facts" are a theoretical concept upon which logical deductions can be made, but they rarely represent metaphysical certainty.


Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Maybe some people wouldnt know the truth if they saw him/her/it. Can you face that truth?


----------



## jwoodie

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?



1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.


----------



## Unkotare

jwoodie said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
Click to expand...


There is no 2.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Unkotare said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 2.
Click to expand...




jwoodie said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
Click to expand...

Does your vote count?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Unkotare said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 2.
Click to expand...

Peace man


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

jwoodie said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
Click to expand...

Whats unique?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Penelope said:


> The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.



I remember way back in grade school, and we had a person come in and give us a lecture on philosophy.  Well, the way he described it was with a circle.  Inside the circle was everything that we know, while the edge of the circle was the beginning of what we don't.  As we learn more, the circle gets bigger, but then again, so does the circumference, meaning that the more we know, the more we actually don't know.  But, he said that was a good reason to keep learning more, so that our circles would get bigger, but also the realization that there is always more to learn.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

ABikerSailor said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember way back in grade school, and we had a person come in and give us a lecture on philosophy.  Well, the way he described it was with a circle.  Inside the circle was everything that we know, while the edge of the circle was the beginning of what we don't.  As we learn more, the circle gets bigger, but then again, so does the circumference, meaning that the more we know, the more we actually don't know.  But, he said that was a good reason to keep learning more, so that our circles would get bigger, but also the realization that there is always more to learn.
Click to expand...

People sure like regular shapes. I used to like the regular show and playing KOL. I usually order large meals at Burger King.


----------



## Unkotare

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peace man
Click to expand...

Of what?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Penelope said:


> The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.


Meh what do you know?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Moonglow said:


> I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing.
> Read more at: Socrates Quotes


Of course he's dead now.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Marion Morrison said:


> That truly wise men aren't smug in their knowledge, and realize how little they know in comparison to what there is to be known.


Whats that got to do with John Wayne?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

emilynghiem said:


> When you know your perception is faith based and relative,
> you know it can be biased and change depending on circumstances.
> 
> However, as Tim Minchin quipped in his poetic discourse,
> if none of us know anything for sure, then how would we know to
> exit an apt through the door instead of the window on the top floor?
> 
> 
> P.S. another memorable quotation I cite more often:
> Better Socrates dissatisfied than a pig satisfied.
> Better to have awareness although disturbing
> than to be content wallowing in ignorance like a pig in mud!


Who fuels your faith? Any names?





emilynghiem said:


> When you know your perception is faith based and relative,
> you know it can be biased and change depending on circumstances.
> 
> However, as Tim Minchin quipped in his poetic discourse,
> if none of us know anything for sure, then how would we know to
> exit an apt through the door instead of the window on the top floor?
> 
> 
> P.S. another memorable quotation I cite more often:
> Better Socrates dissatisfied than a pig satisfied.
> Better to have awareness although disturbing
> than to be content wallowing in ignorance like a pig in mud!


What fuels your faith? Any names?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Penelope said:


> View attachment 160307
> 
> Way too funny. Mr know it all, with the best memory, highest IQ, and best mind , admits he doesn't know it all.


So he isnt Mr know it all?


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 2.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Penelope said:


> The more you know, the more you realize what you don't know.


Is that like garbage in garbage out?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 381480
Click to expand...

Seems like you are over reacting. Maybe Bill could help.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

BULLDOG said:


> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.


Maybe Descartes was more accurate about his opinions.


----------



## BULLDOG

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Descartes was more accurate about his opinions.
Click to expand...


If I reply that I don't think so, will I cease to exist?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

BULLDOG said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socrates made a very profound sounding statement, but he was engaging in false modesty. Obviously he knew a lot as evidenced by the great thinkers who came to study under him. He would have been more accurate to say he knew nothing compared to how much there is to know, or how much he hoped to eventually know, but "I know nothing" was just an exaggeration to make a point. Much of what he said was more to make a point rather than to be accurate. On here, he might have been called a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Descartes was more accurate about his opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I reply that I don't think so, will I cease to exist?
Click to expand...

You figure it out.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Unkotare said:


> There is a lot more to it than anything that has been posted thus far.


Do you like Zen or Tao?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

jwoodie said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is metaphysical certainty a fact in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+1=2 is a metaphysical certainty, but whether 1=1 is a factual question.
Click to expand...

Whats your opinion on empty space?


----------



## Unkotare

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot more to it than anything that has been posted thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Zen or Tao?
Click to expand...

Not always, but every tao and zen.


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot more to it than anything that has been posted thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Zen or Tao?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not always, but every tao and zen.
Click to expand...


That one response alone would justify adding a groan button to the site.


----------



## Missourian

Unkotare said:


> There is no 2.


An excerpt from the philosophy of the chronically constipated.


----------



## the other mike

ThatDude30 said:


> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


The better you get on guitar, the more you realize how bad you suck.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Angelo said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."
> 
> 
> 
> The better you get on guitar, the more you realize how bad you suck.
Click to expand...


That saying can be viewed in that way for quite a few things.


----------



## Dick Foster

ThatDude30 said:


> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


Confusious say he who knows not and knows he knows not is a wise man yet he who knows not and knows not that he knows not is a fool.


----------



## BULLDOG

Angelo said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."
> 
> 
> 
> The better you get on guitar, the more you realize how bad you suck.
Click to expand...


Odd, but I noticed that too. Another interesting fact is that keyboard players usually give pretty good hand jobs.


----------



## the other mike

ABikerSailor said:


> That saying can be viewed in that way for quite a few things.


So true. You know my youngest son was All-State in football his senior year- 
defensive and offensive lineman, and even got a scholarship to a small college but after 2 weeks of getting his butt kicked by guys much bigger than he was, he had second thoughts real fast. And he's a pretty good sized kid - 6' 4" 245 at the time, but there were a dozen or more guys the same height or taller in the 250 -350 weight range in good shape too.


----------



## esalla

ThatDude30 said:


> What does this quote from Socrates mean to you?
> "The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."


It means the farts who know where life came from and everything about the universe are retarded


----------

